
Insurer Claims Man Comitted Arson via Remote PC Login - polemic
http://i.stuff.co.nz/national/crime/83868063/Northland-man-denies-burning-down-house-but-insurer-refuses-to-pay-out#
======
HoopleHead
Funny this should come up now.

I'm on holiday at the moment and have been having geek fun by SSHing into a
raspberryPi back at my home [in a different country], taking photos with its
camera and uploading them to Google Drive where i can view them from here.

It did idly cross my mind that this kind of setup had the potential for
"remote control" crime. I expect we'll start seeing more of this sort of
thing, in future.

